# Bathynomus giganteus



## 324r350 (Feb 5, 2007)

Does anyone know if and where it is possible to purchase these and if keeping them as a pet is feasible?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hedorah99 (Feb 5, 2007)

324r350 said:


> Does anyone know if and where it is possible to purchase these and if keeping them as a pet is feasible?


If thats what I think it is they are found at the bottom of the Gulf of Mexico and would require a huge amount of equipment to keep them alive, if they were in the pet trade which as far as I know, they aren't.


----------



## bugmankeith (Feb 6, 2007)

Whoah, good luck finding a tank for that monster! 

Imagine one of those being a land dweller, they would be bulldozing our rock gardens digging huge holes!


----------



## tyrel (Feb 6, 2007)

Only a large public aquarium could ever hope to get a hold of one of those, and it would still be a longshot.


----------



## P.jasonius (Feb 6, 2007)

They live in the same habitat that lobsters do, so wouldn't the requirements be similar?  Don't get me wrong, we're talking about a large saltwater aquarium, probably in $800-1500 range, and you probably wouldn't be able to keep much else in the tank, it would try to eat everthing!  I've considered this, but don't currently have the room for a venture of that magnitude and haven't put much serious thought into it.  I would imagine you would have to actually go out into the Gulf of Mexico yourself and set out lobster traps to capture one.  I have read expeditions solely for this purpose, and while they aren't common, they are not extremely rare either.  You could always ask the fish-heads at the harbor to save one; money talks.


----------



## Gigas (Feb 6, 2007)

By all means try it but they live very deep down, conditions may be hard to replicate, On the plus side you will hardly have to feed them.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Feb 6, 2007)

Gigus said:


> By all means try it but they live very deep down, conditions may be hard to replicate, On the plus side you will hardly have to feed them.


They live at much higher pressure and much colder temps than lobsters from my understandings. A chiller unit for a 55 gallon tank to drop it to the required temp and keep it there would be close to a grand in and of itself. And the fact that they would be fairly hard to collect from the wild would raise the price of an individual to an astronomical fee. The bottom of the Gulf of Mexico isn't very deep compared to some other parts of the ocean, but you need to simulate that pressure, and that would be difficult as well.


----------



## 324r350 (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for your responses all, although none of it was what I was hoping for. I did a quick scan of the net and couldn't find any information about keeping these animals. If anyone comes across some kind of guide of a fellow who has one, please pass it on to me. They are quite the lookers I've decided, but my tastes are a little devious.

I suppose close replication of their natural conditions is necessary for them to survive?


----------



## Hedorah99 (Feb 6, 2007)

324r350 said:


> T.
> 
> I suppose close replication of their natural conditions is necessary for them to survive?


Close replication of ANYTHINGS natural conditions is necessary for them to survive.


----------



## P.jasonius (Feb 6, 2007)

My suggestion is to find a species of fish or crustacean that lives in similar conditions/ habitat, which is more common of course.  The requirements should be similar.  I'll see if I can find the article I mentioned... ... ...
I assume you've seen these
http://oceanexplorer.noaa.gov/explorations/02mexico/logs/oct13/oct13.html
http://www.natuurinformatie.nl/ndb.kbin.en/natuurdatabase.nl/i000346.html
The second one mentions an isopod contained in an aquarium, perhaps you could root out the scientific paper.  They usually go into much detail, as a matter of course, in the materials and methods section.  
This paper may help: Aspects of the Biology of the Giant Isopod Bathynomus giganteus A. Milne Edwards, 1879 (Flabellifera: Cirolanidae), off the Yucatan Peninsula, Patricia Briones-Fourzan, Enrique Lozano-Alvarez
Journal of Crustacean Biology, Vol. 11, No. 3 (Aug., 1991), pp. 375-385
doi:10.2307/1548464  
If you can't find access to it pm me and I'll send it to you.
[edit] you may not have read this one:
http://www.niwascience.co.nz/pubs/wa/09-3/isopod.pdf

Man, I hate to tell you this, and I'm going to take my own advice as well, but you are in the wrong place for information on this subject.  As you may have noticed, all you are going to receive here is bitter discouraging in any venture from most if not all fronts.  Contact a University Professor, or several, that have knowledge of or expertise in Crustacea; they are usually quite thrilled with questions regarding the obscure.
--
[edit] there is another paper that chronicles the life cycle and maturity stages of a different spp of Bathynomous, but I won't have access until I'm at the U. tomorrow, so I don't know how they were observing them.  Did mention them hatching out a brood, though.


----------



## P.jasonius (Feb 8, 2007)

Samplings conducted shallower than 350 m did not yield any B. giganteus. Bottom water temperature, as recorded with an STD at depths of 440–600 m, fluctuated between 7.35°C and 5.80°C during winter, and between 8.90°C and 6.75°C in the summer. 
another article states that live specimens were transported on in bags on ice in a cooler.  They like it cold.  You'd need a refrigerator unit on your tank, in other words.


----------



## P.jasonius (Feb 8, 2007)

"Samplings conducted shallower than 350 m did not yield any B. giganteus. Bottom water temperature, as recorded with an STD at depths of 440–600 m, fluctuated between 7.35°C and 5.80°C during winter, and between 8.90°C and 6.75°C in the summer. " from article, will cite later, have to get to lecture.
another article states that live specimens were transported on in bags on ice in a cooler.  They like it cold.  You'd need a refrigerator unit on your tank, in other words.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you seen this yet?

http://whozoo.org/Anlife2001/chelsy/clh_Bathynomus.htm


----------



## Hedorah99 (Feb 8, 2007)

"Man, I hate to tell you this, and I'm going to take my own advice as well, but you are in the wrong place for information on this subject.  As you may have noticed, all you are going to receive here is bitter discouraging in any venture from most if not all fronts.  Contact a University Professor, or several, that have knowledge of or expertise in Crustacea; they are usually quite thrilled with questions regarding the obscure."

This is not bitter discouraging but rather advice that this particular animal is not in private collections and most likely for the reason that it would cost an astronomical fee to set them up and would require more care than the casual hobbyist can manage. Besides keeping the temps down, which would require a chiller unit which is far form cheap, constant twilight conditions would need to be met as well as consumate filtration. this is also no guarantee that an animal suitedot live at 2000 ft would do well in a 55 gallon aquarium in someones bed room. If the kid still wants to try and accomplish this feet, then go for it.I hope my disapproval becomes the force that drives him, wouldn't be the first time I played that role. But if I am gonna say to the casual hobbyist on an arachnid chat room that any of this sounds practical or evebn like a good idea, then I am gonna say no. Besides, his initial question was if it was feasible. And I think I answered it.


----------



## P.jasonius (Feb 9, 2007)

Well, I can't argue with that.  Even if simulating pressure weren't an issue, the chiller unit would definitely make it 'unfeasible'.  To be honest, my statements were probably more discouraging than yours, now that I look at them.  
Do you suppose one could rig up some kind of chiller unit from an old fridge, or maybe one of those mini-fridge units?


----------



## P.jasonius (Feb 9, 2007)

Scolopendra55 said:


> Have you seen this yet?
> 
> http://whozoo.org/Anlife2001/chelsy/clh_Bathynomus.htm


They're at the Fort Worth zoo??!!??  I'm going there this weekend.  
--
I'll talk to someone there and see how they're being kept and get back to you.  That should put an end to this debate.


----------



## 324r350 (Feb 10, 2007)

P.jasonius said:


> They're at the Fort Worth zoo??!!??  I'm going there this weekend.
> --
> I'll talk to someone there and see how they're being kept and get back to you.  That should put an end to this debate.


Im eagerly awaiting what they have to say. Im prepared to make the investment if it can be done. I remember seeing quality aquarium water chillers on ebay for half of what you all were suggesting, but I dont have a clue how to deal with pressure requirements (and dont think I want to.)


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 10, 2007)

Interesting thread!  At the site S55 pointed out, it said some have colonized freshwater in some places.  I wonder if that means around river runoff areas or something like that.  I had no idea those exist.  I wouldn't attempt to house something like that but an interesting read.


----------



## P.jasonius (Feb 11, 2007)

324r350 said:


> Im eagerly awaiting what they have to say. Im prepared to make the investment if it can be done. I remember seeing quality aquarium water chillers on ebay for half of what you all were suggesting, but I dont have a clue how to deal with pressure requirements (and dont think I want to.)


Still no reply.  I didn't get a chance to go by there this weekend, but will make the trip this week, probably wednesday afternoon.  
This is purely speculation, but I would think that somthing would have been said on the website if there were pressure out on the tank.  There are other fish that live at that depth (min 350m) which can be housed in large aquaria with pressure inducing apparatus (for lack of a better term), and as it mentioned their temperature requirements, I would think they would have mentioned pressure if it were a factor in play.
--
Do you think the investment would be worth it, 324?  If I had the funds, I would.    You mentioned finding chiller units elsewhere for cheap, details, please?


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 11, 2007)

It does sound like pressure may not be an issue.  If a zoo can do it, if you have the money and you're interested, why not give it a try!  Good to get more info though, like what mistakes they made with some that possibly died when they first tried it, the pressure thing, tank size and all the other stuff y'all have already thought about .  Cool.  I'd like to see if this goes anywhere.


----------



## Scythemantis (Feb 22, 2007)

I know this thread is getting a little old, but I need to clear some things up:

I've never been lucky enough to meet one of these creatures in person, but I know people who have handled them in laboratories and yes, they CAN be kept in the same conditions as an ordinary lobster. They adapt very well to captivity at sea level...hardy as a cockroach, I'm told.

Sometimes they are captured accidentally in deep-water fish traps.

Unfortunately, they have no presence in the hobby because the average salt water hobbyist doesn't want something large and colorless that looks like a woodlouse.


----------



## P.jasonius (Feb 23, 2007)

Scythemantis said:


> ...
> 
> Unfortunately, they have no presence in the hobby because the average salt water hobbyist doesn't want something large and colorless that looks like a woodlouse.


Not to mention probably eat everything in the tank. 
Seriously, thanks for the info on the pressure ordeal.  My wife gave the ok to get one (actually said she _wants_ one), so next step is getting a large enough tank to hold one.  Luckily I found a supplier of aquarium that is dirt cheap, and makes custom sizes, at a reptile show.
www.glasscages.com
Someone find information on an affordable chiller unit, let's make this happen.


----------



## 324r350 (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like some good news for a change. Chiller units are measured by their power rating. Since Scythemantis pointed out that the animals can adapt to surface water conditions, I assume too much of a chiller would be unnecessary and any kind of unit would be more of a precaution. Right now 1/3 to 1/6 hp is looking like it fits the wallet fine. Transportation of the animal (and myself) will probably be equally expensive, hence the limit.


----------



## P.jasonius (Feb 27, 2007)

The whozoo website stated the animals were kept at temperatures close to freezing, but this, as you stated, may not be necessary.  For an animal recovered from these temperatures, it may be more important.  If one can get the animals to breed it probably becomes less important to subsequent generations.  Just speculating.


----------



## Wade (Mar 7, 2007)

One thing you might want to look into is buying a lobster tank as used by seafood shops and resturants. Filter and chiller would be included. Not cheap, but you might be able to get one cheaper if you watch out for auctions, used resturant equipment sales, etc. Check the phone book for stores selling such equipment.

I have friends in the saltwater hobby/buisness who have told me of giant marine isopods being offered for sale. I don't know if it's this species (or even how many species there are), but it would indicate that aquiring one may not be completely imposssible.

Wade


----------



## Tleilaxu (Mar 7, 2007)

Well good luck! You had better get two and shoot for breeding! Of course pics are mandatory.


----------



## P.jasonius (Mar 7, 2007)

Wade said:


> One thing you might want to look into is buying a lobster tank as used by seafood shops and resturants. Filter and chiller would be included. Not cheap, but you might be able to get one cheaper if you watch out for auctions, used resturant equipment sales, etc. Check the phone book for stores selling such equipment.
> 
> I have friends in the saltwater hobby/buisness who have told me of giant marine isopods being offered for sale. I don't know if it's this species (or even how many species there are), but it would indicate that aquiring one may not be completely imposssible.
> 
> Wade


Excellent tip, didn't think of that.
Giant marine isopod would fit the bill, even if it preceded having a Bathynomous spp.


----------



## 324r350 (Mar 7, 2007)

Just found this, local pickup in my area.
Can anyone say yes or no?
http://cgi.ebay.com/marineland-lobs...DVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230098740253


----------



## P.jasonius (Mar 7, 2007)

To stay on topic, I pm'ed you...
--
Custom chiller topic in another forum:
http://www.killies.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1069


----------



## evertebrata (Aug 18, 2010)

*Are there still attempts?*

Hello evryone,

I really love the animals of the genus Bathynomus and I would like to keep them as live specimen. Right now it is not possible but I have gotten myself a few preserved specimen. Sometime in the future I would also like to keep some in an aquarium, maybe in some kind of zoo.

For now I am really dying to know if any of the people that posted here did get anywhere with finding living specimen and were even able to keep them for some time. I´ve seen they have done it in a few public aquaria and in the meantime they went crazy about Bathynomus giganteus on the internet, mainly because they have accidentally hauled up one measuring 76 cm. My biggest preserved specimen is around 180 mm long but I am also searching for a real biggie (around 30 cm/1 foot onwards). I will use the preserved ones in classes to show how nice arthropods can get.

For all the ones of you who are interested in Isopoda in general I can tell you that I have some terrestrial species from European parts. And there was a discussion about size of terrestrail arthropods. My biggest species so far is from Southern France and they get 23 mm long and 12 mm wide; they belong to the family Armadillidiidae but so far I have no scientific name for them. Others of the same family are 20 mm long and one species I have gets alos 19-20 mm long and they are no Armadillidiidae and are rather flat and not able to roll into a ball.

Pictures can be seen on www.schulvivarium.de

Also very nice would be if anyone can send me some of the big ones that live on the shore; maybe we could exchange these Isopoda species. I am also still searching for bigger species that are living in the tropical rainforest. I have seen a nice picture of one from Thailand and it was black and yellow. To judge the size is always difficult with only leaves of unknown plants to compare on the picture but I guess that species was not so big but still I have never met anyone who tried to keep and breed them. I will continue to try to get some of them imported. Most of the times they are mistaken for Sphaerotheriida a group of Diplopoda that also can roll into a ball like the Isopoda of the family Armadillidiidae but the bigger species of these "millipedes" are up to date impossible to breed hence a lot of tries (including myself). Anyway, I think the Armadillidiiae are real cool and not complicated to breed at all.

I know in the Internet-World this thread is older than a stone but then I am 40 this year so you might have mercy with me..........I just want to know what happens and there are not a lot of people who really consider to keep Bathynomus in aquaria. I know that it is not cheap but what is again the price for a mere Poecilotheria subfusca or P. metallica in the USA? If you compare that spending a few thousand bucks on a chilled seawater aquarium is really cheap.......here in Central Europe hundreds of hobbyists - nah, what do I write, probably thousands, have Poecilotheria and they all look the same; I think it´s really lame/boring but how many people in the world have a small Bathynomus in their tank?

Thank you for any updates on the Bathynomus breeding programme!

Kind regards

Timm

Timm ADAM
www.evertebrata.de
www.schulvivarium.de


----------



## Lucas339 (Aug 19, 2010)

i have some preserved ones.


----------



## dtknow (Aug 19, 2010)

It seems in all likelihood you'd have to collect them yourself.


----------



## Partiallygoldenisopod (Feb 7, 2018)

I


324r350 said:


> Does anyone know if and where it is possible to purchase these and if keeping them as a pet is feasible?


 Know I'm new but you might not have to stimulate that sense because a couple of years ago they are finding them in less common spots like in rivers and streams. They might not be the same species of isopos but it looks the same with many a little lighter ting to it's back just try looking beer the gulf of Mexico and you can find one maby.


----------



## Ajohnson5263 (Feb 7, 2018)

I know this is an old thread. but this guy supposedly caught one in a canal in southern Florida, it definitely looks real, although i feel like he more than likely got it though a fisherman and placed it there.


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Feb 7, 2018)

Based on a few videos I've seen of people cooking them, live _Bathynomus _are now being offered in markets alongside lobsters. Presumably they end up in lobster traps and are now being sold as a novelty item instead of being thrown back, though they apparently don't have much meat and aren't really worth eating. 

That's probably how he obtained the isopod. Definitely means they're easier to obtain for anyone who sets up a giant chilled aquarium for them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

